# Вот так мракобесы "костоправы" калечат людей



## gudkov (19 Май 2019)

Давно не был на форуме. Но тут случайно наткнулся на данное видео. Это ужас. И такое процветает повсеместно. Хоть бы снимок МРТ или МСКТ для приличия попросил...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Май 2019)

А зачем снимок, для массажа снимки не нужны. С позвоночником и не работал - мышцы и мобилизации.
Страшно выглядит, но работал на минимуме.


----------



## gudkov (19 Май 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, Вы остальные видео на канале посмотрите, не знаю в какой там минимум, но это полнейшее мракобесие. Какую он там протрузию убрал, какие позвонки раздвинул, что он городит? Лупить кулаком по позвоночнику, не видя ничего? А если у "пациента" секвестр отваливается в это время и "конский хвост" корячится, а он лупит кулаком?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Май 2019)

Зачем все смотреть все, мы это обсуждаем.
Зачем все слушать, это всего лишь слова.
То, что он делает касается только мышц.
+ психотерапия.
Сотрясение от удара - меньше, чем от ходьбы по лестнице.
Еще и амортизатор подложил.
Секвестр не отрывается лежа.

А лишнего у нас полстраны говорят.

И главное.
Не забывайте, что это не врач, и даже не массажист.
ЭТО КОСТОПРАВ!


----------



## gudkov (20 Май 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ЭТО КОСТОПРАВ!



А по мне это невежественный жулик и шарлатан, мало того, что он городит дикую чушь по поводу позвоночника, сбивая людей с толку, проводит опасные манипуляции с больными, не имея медицинского образования, не видя снимков и т.п., дурит людей говоря, что "вылечил" и проблем больше не будет, так он еще и берется давать советы как "лечить" печень и прочие органы, какими то травяными сборами, какого то отшельника, утверждая, что официальная медицина ничего не вылечит, а вот чудо сбор за 5 дней творит чудеса. Это ужас, мракобесие средневековое в 21 веке. Костоправ это по сути своей знахарь, таких на пушечный выстрел нельзя подпускать к больным.

Я только не пойму у вас какое то корпоративное сочувствие к данной личности? Что то вы его так старательно выгораживаете. Балашиха, коллега по "цеху"?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2019)

У меня одинаковое отношение ко всем.
Вы написали - калечит.
Не вижу этого, потому и пишу.
Вот Вы видите!
А я нет.
Что делать?

А костоправ или врач - это важно.
К врачу Вас и направить могут, а к костоправу Вы идёте по желанию.

Интернет полон таких видео, от русских до индийских с молотком и зубилом!
И меня больше интересует другое!
Почему у них очередь!
Как думаете, почему?


----------



## gudkov (21 Май 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как думаете, почему?



Потому, почему очереди к разного рода шарлатанам, магам, шаманам, экстрасенсам и т.п. Зачастую у людей нет средств на обращение к хорошему специалисту,  либо официальная медицина не может помочь "вправить протрузию" кроме как оперативно (иначе и не убрать), а под нож не охота, и бегут к таким, и просто эффект толпы, один сказал, что полегчало и понеслось, а то, что если и полегчало, то на неделю-другую, и что проблема не решена, и что тебя дурят, и что ты рискуешь инвалидом стать, уже никого не интересует (до тех пор пока не случиться) + подобные рекламные видео (людям в голову не приходит, а как бы узнать, что с этими пациентами произошло дальше).. Факторов куча. И все это сопровождается дремучей антинаучной брехней, начиная с позвоночника (вправил позвонок! проблем больше не будет!) и заканчивая чудо-траво-сборами имени каких то отшельников (вылечит печень за 5 дней, а официальные врачи фигня!).
Про индийцев вообще речи нет, подавляющему большинству из них кроме этих шаманов с молотком и зубилом недоступна более никакая помощь.

Вот вы как думаете, что будет, если человек с запудренными подобным шарлатаном мозгами, что ему все "вправили" и "вылечили", которому вроде как полегчало, потому как мышечный спазм был снят, пойдет мешки таскать или картоху окучивать, притом, что у этого человека L5-S1 миллиметров на 10 свеженькая? Не говоря уже "лечении печени за 5 дней, когда там возможно непроходимость желчных протоков и т.п.
Я считаю это преступление, и не меньше.


----------



## InnaInna (21 Май 2019)

Здравствуйте. Для себя я нашла мануального терапевта в Spa-салоне, под маркой массажиста. Диплом врача на его сайте - российский (у нас читают купленный). И вид ксерокопии 100-пудова фальшивый. Но со знаниями и умениями все ок. Анатомию мышц и нервов знает, работает с триггерами, упражнения акцентированные показал, в мрт вникал, опасной шеей не хрустел, работал с мышцами. То, что я после операции, его не смутило. В отличии от МТ Обл. неврологической больницы, где моя операция стала противопоказанием к МТ.

В визитке у массажиста - мануальный терапевт. Допускаю,
раз в белорусском медунивере такой специальности нет, мануальный терапевт законодательно не может легально работать.

 Получается лечил меня не понятно кто. Но помог здорово! И суппер! Не делает блокады, предупредил, ну и хорошо.

В сравнении, слова невролога поликлиники: "Я не невролог, я ведьмак и т.д."   Со способностью проверить ахилов рефлекс и парез через зимние сапоги. Таже  психотерапия, что и у костоправа. 
А сам давно лежит в 6-ой палате.

Запись в обьективном статусе моей карточки (1 мес после операции). другого невролога "Ходит из угла в угол по кругу, мечется" Показать пальцем где С5/С6 позвонки не может. А непонятный специалист из Spa салона - легко.

 Победить шарлатанов может только высокая квалификация врачей.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Май 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Почему у них очередь!
> Как думаете, почему?


Уважаемый Фёдор Петрович! Я вот иногда с огромным удовольствием смотрю клипы "Ленинграда". И мне  очень понравилось выступление детского хора имени Григория Лепса, исполнившего песню Сергея Владимировича Шнурова.
Как раз в этой песне есть слова, дающие исчерпывающий ответ на Ваш вопрос: " Всякое говно любит наш народ. Любит наш народ всякое говно!"


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Май 2019)

Не думаю, что наш народ так уж глуп.
И цена у этих деятелей больше чем у меня.

Причин несколько и главная- эффективность того что они делают.
Как например на приведенном видео. При всем внешнем "страховидении" сделано все без нарушения правил массажа. Ни одного мануального движения. + психотерапия словесная- пусть болтовня, но помогает.

Правильно ли то, что массажист объявляет себя мануальным терапевтом?
Конечно нет.
Есть ли те, кто делает плохо. Есть.
Но 1-2 раза и ВСЕ!
Они долго не работают в этом направлении.

Давайте отделять мух от котлет.
Можно или нельзя и навредит или не навредит.

Нельзя. Но этот не навредит.

Вы бы видели как работал Касьян!!!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (22 Май 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вы бы видели как работал Касьян!!!


"Бъють по спынах, бъють по сраках - так ликують в Кобыляках!" (Н. А. Касьян).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Май 2019)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> "Бъють по спынах, бъють по сраках - так ликують в Кобыляках!" (Н. А. Касьян).


Точно!
Есть вроде документальный фильм о нем, и там немного есть, но на современном видео можно было его сразу записать в "костоправы".


----------



## ilya12 (24 Июн 2019)

Помогает  же людям'  видно сразу же '


----------

